# Worldmark Rejected my Combine Request



## smmatrix (Jul 27, 2016)

I bought credits on eBay a month ago to combine with my membership, however, today, I learned Worldmark is rejecting the combine request stating I have already done a "combine" this past year.  Yes, this is true, but on a different account number.  I own two memberships.  I thought a member can do a combine once a year based on membership, not titling name.  Can anyone verify if this is indeed true and if I have any other options besides an outright purchase making this the 3rd membership I'll be owning?


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 27, 2016)

It's one combine per year per owner, not account number.  
See this thread for a similar discussion:
http://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=45788

Sue


----------



## ronparise (Jul 27, 2016)

yep I now have 7 accounts because of this

The reason for this was to avoid "double dipping"  Guys were taking a big account with, for example, a Jan anniversary and combining it with a small account with a Jun anniversary to get  a second allocation of credits and then combine the now larger account. with another small account with a December anniversary getting yet another allocation of credits in the same year

You cant do that any more



By the way you might ask for an exception if you are combining two contracts with the same use year. or  go "backwards" for example in February combining a July contract with a January contract

Heres what I sent , and the reply




"I tell you that as background for another request.   I know that you typically allow only one combine per owner per year. And I know the reason for that; In the past folks were combining a large account with a small one and doing it several times a year to get "extra" allocations of credits. Thats not what I want to do, I want to combine 2 small accounts with my big account for easier management...Just one payment and one due date per month and if you allow it Ill actually miss an anniversary date this year, not gain one

Heres what I want to do.  
combine both my member numbers 201062662 (June)and  28003169 (Sept) with my member number 201602782 (Jan)

I will be in Orlando for the annual Club Wyndham meeting in May, and would like to meet you and your supervisor (and discuss my combine plan) with you then

Again thanks for your help with all this"



and the reply

We will be able to make an exception on your request below.  Please be aware that you will lose any reservations made on borrowed credits. Please be sure to send your requests and payments to me, since I am aware of what you wish to do.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ron, you may want to edit your member numbers out of your post, as it wouldn't take much else for someone to make changes to your account.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 27, 2016)

bizaro86 said:


> Ron, you may want to edit your member numbers out of your post, as it wouldn't take much else for someone to make changes to your account.



I not worried about that. What's the worst that can happen?  Someone pay my maintenance fees?


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 28, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I not worried about that. What's the worst that can happen?  Someone pay my maintenance fees?



Up to you. I'd be worried someone would manufacture a bunch of mardi gras availability by cancelling stuff, but I'm a bit of a worrier.


----------

